# Just bought Dry Ager 1000x



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Jul 18, 2022)

Gentlemen and ladies,

I just bought a Dry Ager UX 1000, and should receive it sometime next week.  Once it arrives I will post pics and details what I put in the cabinet.

Some ideas that I have above and beyond charcuterie and typical beef cuts are:

-Dry aged pork butt
-Dry aged stripped bass
-Dry aged rib in pork rib roast

If anyone has any other recommendations shoot them my way.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 18, 2022)

Is this for making like dry aged steaks, or can you also do salumi and salami in it?


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Jul 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Is this for making like dry aged steaks, or can you also do salumi and salami in it?


You can do everything in it.... From charcuterie to cheese to regular dry aged meat.


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Jul 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Is this for making like dry aged steaks, or can you also do salumi and salami in it?


I eventually plan on doing salami in it.... As we as prosciutto.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 18, 2022)

I just looked through the manual online pdf. 

Can do Salumi in it. Nice unit. What did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking? I like all the features except for the see thru glass window. light will speed the rancidity of fats.


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Jul 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I just looked through the manual online pdf.
> 
> Can do Salumi in it. Nice unit. What did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking? I like all the features except for the see thru glass window. light will speed the rancidity of fats.


I was watching for one of their sales, got it for 25% off and free shipping.  I also got some extras with it.... Total with tax was around 7k.  

They run those sales a few times per year, so I just jumped on it.... I would never get one without the sale.


----------



## tbern (Jul 18, 2022)

Looks like a impressive unit! Congrats on your new toy and have fun with it!


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Jul 18, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks like a impressive unit! Congrats on your new toy and have fun with it!


Graci!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 18, 2022)

Awesome! I am in the process of building a 42.5cu.ft. dry curing chamber from an old defunct stainless steel double door freezer. I have about $1000 in it all together, but $260 of that was for the casters and the aluminum caster tray I made. Man I am glad that sucker is on wheels!!! Big and heavy! I hope to finish it this week.

I look forward to your review of your new chamber and some pictures of stuff hanging!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 18, 2022)

Also, $7k is not bad. That is on the low end of the spectrum from what I've seen. Most are in the $10-12k range for that size....


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Jul 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Awesome! I am in the process of building a 42.5cu.ft. dry curing chamber from an old defunct stainless steel double door freezer. I have about $1000 in it all together, but $260 of that was for the casters and the aluminum caster tray I made. Man I am glad that sucker is on wheels!!! Big and heavy! I hope to finish it this week.
> 
> I look forward to your review of your new chamber and some pictures of stuff hanging!!


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm excited to see how you're turns out!  I had considered building one myself, but was unsure of my skill level to complete the task.  Huge props brother!


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Aug 1, 2022)

I plan on filling it this weekend.  I will post a full review on it and post updates on what I am putting into it.

My initial impression is that it is well built and extremely solid.


----------



## Nodak21 (Aug 1, 2022)

Pretty awesome unit!! What makes these things cost so much? Some pretty expensive salami if you only use a couple times


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Aug 1, 2022)

It's the engineering that makes it so expensive.  I have a lot of plans for it... Dry aging full quarters of venison and wild boar... To charcuterie beef and the fish that I catch in the Gulf.

I started with dry aging in Umai bags.... Then realized I needed something bigger.  I have no kids, so I decided to splurge.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 1, 2022)

Can’t wait to see what you do with that! Man I’m excited for you!!! I hope you have room for that new offset stil


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 2, 2022)

Looks great I'm with Jed can't wait to see what you put in and what you get out of that beauty


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Aug 2, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Can’t wait to see what you do with that! Man I’m excited for you!!! I hope you have room for that new offset stil


I'll make room


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 10, 2022)

Got some stuff hanging yet???


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Aug 14, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Got some stuff hanging yet???


Not yet.  I hit a patch of bad luck that had me distracted-- my dog passed away, and dad got prostate cancer, basically a solid foundation for a bad country song.... But I will be getting into it soon.


----------

